# Second Term Agenda: Obama Fires 10% of Marines



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Since Gen. James Amos became commandant of the Marine Corps two years ago, the sea service has been challenged on multiple fronts.
First the ramping up of combat in Afghanistan, as a surge of Marines flooded violent Taliban strongholds in the south. Now the drawdown and handoff to Afghan national forces, despite no sign of an enemy collapse.
On the home front, economic woes and the winding down of more than 11 years at war have pinched military budgets. The Corps is shrinking by 20,000 Marines, to 182,100 and scraping to repair or replace battle-worn equipment.
More tough trade-offs lie ahead if nearly $500 billion in defense cuts already in store are doubled under the budget control law triggering "sequestration." If Congress can't find a solution, virtually no Marine program will be untouchable, Amos said.

http://www.nctimes.com/news/local/m...cle_0ab8c5d4-548f-52bb-a8c2-d120c88c0928.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

At least those EBT cards will still work. Who needs soldiers? Maybe we could just throw those at our enemies. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Another wonderful move by one the worst POTUS ever. Thank you for voting for a man who is singlehandely destroying everything we love about our Country. His policies are weakening our National Security and exponentially raising the National Debt. Thank you America you wanted an American Idol Presidency you got it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't help but think of the Carter-years military. Having just fought a vicious 10-year war they were left under-budget, understaffed, demoralized, with rotting old equipment to face our enemies. If the Russians has decided to launch a conventional attack in the mid-to-late 1970's, I think we would have been sorely outmatched, something that would not have been true 4-5 years later.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*TWENTY THOUSAND* *Marines* pissed off at the Government as you prioritize keeping your lazy constituents fat, dumb and happy...smart move, odrama.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

corsair said:


> Another wonderful move by one the worst POTUS ever. Thank you for voting for a man who is singlehandely destroying everything we love about our Country. His policies are weakening our National Security and exponentially raising the National Debt. Thank you America you wanted an American Idol Presidency you got it.


One of ?? He's the worst.by far and still has a ways to go.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Fewer "horses & bayonets" and now Marines?  Not good news.

On the bright side, Leathernecks have always been asked to "do more with less" than the larger and better financed branches of our military. No doubt in my mind that they will adjust-fire accordingly and continue to serve up my favorite soup when called upon:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Do we really need them? I mean, they really are a redundant service. Besides, I don't see the US invading any islands anytime soon..











Just fucking with ya boys, control your breathing....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Do we really need them? I mean, they really are a redundant service. Besides, I don't see the US invading any islands anytime soon..


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

I think we should take a moment to thank our Marines. You do a great service to this country and the people you protect. If I had the chance I would shake the hand of every Marine in our military, along with all the other branches.

What makes the USA such a great country is we have people who are willing to fight and even die for the rights of others whether it be a threat to our home or another countries liberty. 

My solutions, fund the Marines, fund all VA benefits, and fund any program that puts america to work. CUT EVERYTHING ELSE. All these handouts are killing this country and causing hard working people like Marines to suffer.


----------

